# Her der Ringe SuM 2 -Installtions Problem - Down ohne CD mit Code?



## xEska (6. Oktober 2014)

_Hallo,ich bin Neu hier und hoffe ich begehe jetzt keinen Regelverstoß.

Ich habe ein Problem mit meinen gekauften Spiel - Herr der Ringe ,Die Schlacht um Mittelerde 2.
Es ist sehr alt (ca. 2007 gekauft) und die CD hat einige Kratzer. Ich wollte es schon mehrmals (seit 2 Wochen jeden Tag ca. 8x) installieren und es schlägt immer fehl,da die CD beschädigt ist.
Ich habe sie oft gereinigt (Zahnpaster,Staubtuch,etc.),leider brachte dies wenig.
Zuvor kam ein Fehler bei ca. 8-10% worin stand das die W3D.BIG Datei nicht aufs Medium übertragen werden konnte (das konnte man so oft wdl. wie man will,brachte nichts),nach reinigen ging der Fehler vorbei,aber bei 71% und der Textures4.big Datei taucht der selbe Fehler seit Tagen auf.
Nun wollte ich Fragen,kann ich das Spiel nicht Online Downloaden?
Immerhin besitze ich den Code für das Spiel.
Oder weiß jemand ob ich das Spiel neu erhalten kann? (Habe keinen Beleg mehr... nur noch die Orginale Verpackung+CD+Beschreibung usw.)
Ich will einfach wieder spielen und hoffe jemand kann mir helfen.

Danke im voraus.

LG:Eska_​


----------



## Bonkic (6. Oktober 2014)

ich würd einfach den support von ea anschreiben.
oder lässt sich der key vielleicht einfach bei origin aktivieren?

edit:

zur not gäbs sum2 aber für günstige 132 euro bei amazon. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Oktober 2014)

Da muss man sich lieber mal an den Support von EA wenden. Es gibt sicher auch Downloads von "Sicherheits-Kopien" inklusive einem Zusatz-Patch um die CD zu schonen (no-CD-Crack), aber diese Dinge zu verlinken wäre illegal. 

Was evlt auch noch klappen könnte: es gibt auch so Services, die eine Schicht der CD abschleifen, so dass es danach ggf wieder geht - aber wenn die Metallschicht unter dem Kunststoff Lücken ausweist, wird das nix.


----------

